
Ask HN: When is something ‘AI’? - casabarata
It’s become a buzzword and I wonder where the line is drawn. When can you call something AI? Is a simple JS bot that plays tic tac toe considered AI?
======
Elli
Well, every particular case has its own explanation. For example, there's
rather hype topic in career industry connected with AI, its different chatbots
that help recruiters to contact and sent quick answers to applicants, it's
Google Careers - [https://careers.google.com/](https://careers.google.com/),
and Leap.ai -[https://leap.ai/](https://leap.ai/), launched by ex-Googlers,
that helps job seekers in their job search, ATS systems that help in
processing resumes, and AI career builder -
[https://skillroads.com/](https://skillroads.com/), that helps get all
application documents ready and provides interview help. All these systems use
different algorithms and learn from the previous experience.

